# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

Mínima de 2,2 ºC em Degracia.

Uma noite bastante fresca, com 0,2 mm de acumulação de precipitação devido ao orvalho.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2012 às 15:00)

O primeiro dia do novo ano começa com uma mínima mais generosa, de 3,4ºC  Neste momento céu totalmente nublado com vento a moderar e 10,0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e calmo. Esta tarde em Vilamoura, o céu teve sempre nublado durante as horas que lá tive.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC
atual: 11.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2012 às 21:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 6,3 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = --; temp. mínima = 6,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2012 às 00:02)

Por aqui já choveu sem acumulação no pluviómetro. A temperatura tem estado estável o dia todo, cerca de 10ºC. Mínima de 3,4ºC e máxima de 11,2ºC pelas 11:24. O vento está fraco a moderado, 14 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2012 às 14:36)

Boas, por aqui, ainda choveu qualquer coisita e deu para acumular 1 mm.  Sigo com 17.3ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jan 2012 às 15:18)

Cá estou eu e ainda vivo, depois de largas semanas a acompanhar pouco o fórum e sem postar!! Mas o trabalho e a vida pessoal não deixou mesmo!!! 

hehe


Évora!!!

Precipitação acumulada esta noite!!! 
1mm!! 
A mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2012 às 19:22)

E depois da "_tempestade_" vem a bonança  Sigo com 9,7ºC e 75% HR com vento fraco (12 km/h) de Norte. 0,9 mm acumulados.

Extremos:
T. Max: 12.9ºC (15:01)
T. Mín: 8,4ºC (7:41)
Rajada máxima: 37,8 km/h (13:22)
Pressão máxima: 1034,7 hPa (Actual)
Pressão mínima: 1028,9 hPa (4:33)


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jan 2012 às 21:17)

Por aqui alguma chuva durante a madrugada que deu para acalmar o pó. Durante o dia a temperatura foi agradável com algum vento fraco de Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2012 às 23:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (13h25)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,7 ºC (00h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1035 hPa

*Chuva  fraca pela madrugada e início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 6,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2012 às 23:43)

O vento acalmou por agora e a temperatura desceu a pique, e bateu a mínima, com os 7,3ºC actuais. A mínima anterior era de 8,4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia! E Bom Ano a todos!

A noite por aqui foi fria, com uma minima de *2,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de E e apenas 6,4ºC


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2012 às 09:36)

Choveu ontem um bocado, nem acumulou.

Hoje Mínima de 7.5ºC, e por agora já vou com 12.4ºC


----------



## Redfish (3 Jan 2012 às 15:34)

Na minha zona o dia amanheceu com uma minima de 1º 

De momento 16/17º ...

_De resto um bom ano 2012 a todo o pessoal =meteopt=_


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (14h44)
Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (02h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1035 hPa

*Regresso das geadas pelas manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *5,1 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2012 às 23:42)

Mínima de 7.5ºC, Máxima de 18.1ºC

No Peral(a uns 2 ou 3Km de mim) disseram-me que a mínima esta manhã foi de 1ºC(termómetro de carro) e não faltava gêlo no carro.

Não sei porque é que a aqui está tão quente este ano 
Em 2010 ouvia relatos dos tais 1ºC no peral, mas por cá rondava os 3ºC, havia geada e se derramasse água no carro congelava instantaneamente...

Por agora 10.2ºC


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2012 às 01:49)

amando96 disse:


> Mínima de 7.5ºC, Máxima de 18.1ºC
> 
> No Peral(a uns 2 ou 3Km de mim) disseram-me que a mínima esta manhã foi de 1ºC(termómetro de carro) e não faltava gêlo no carro.
> 
> ...



A tua zona não deve ser lá muito favorável a inversões térmicas, que é padrão que se tem verificado ultimamente. Essa região apresenta muitas irregularidades no terreno com diferenças de altitude de mais de 100m em poucos km's, por isso, pode estar muito frio no Peral por exemplo, e na Mesquita um pouco mais acima, estarem uns 5ºc mais.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2012 às 16:25)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de céu limpo por cá, com a temperatura a subir até aos *20,7ºC*. Esteve uma tarde bem agradável.

A minima da noite foi mais elevada que ontem, com *9,5ºC* registados.

Neste momento sigo com 18,3ºC, 52% de humidade e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2012 às 20:11)

Bom parece que tamos a entrar na Primavera! Se o sol tivesse vergonha já andava mais alto
Hoje teve um dia como em muitos outros não está. Um dia exemplo, um dia de fazer inveja.
Vai haver muita critica à Primavera e ao Verão este ano porque o nível está muito elevado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2012 às 22:00)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de Primavera e sol.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
atual: 12.9ºC

Para mim, o Inverno está feito e nem vou ligar aos modelos, porque este ano, as cegonhas aqui nem partiram e já andam a fazer o seu ninho como se fosse Primavera. Em 2010 e 2011 elas partiram este ano ficaram por cá. Eu estranhei ver elas este ano ficarem cá, mas agora já sei o porquê.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2012 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (15h14)
Temperatura mínima = 3,9 ºC (05h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1035 hPa

*Mais um dia do mesmo: continuação do tempo frio* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *13,9 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = *3,9 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jan 2012 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Depois de mais uma noite fresquinha, com uma minima de *4,4ºC* às 07:37 UTC, sigo neste momento com uns agradáveis *20,9ºC* (já atingi ainda há pouco os *21,1ºC*), céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2012 às 13:01)

Neste momento em Serpa: 17,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2012 às 13:48)

11,0ºC por aqui, com nevoeiro leve no horizonte. 77% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2012 às 14:00)

Belo dia de Verão com uma temperatura de 20.4ºC. Este ano vai ser Verão todo o ano. Vamos para a praia, que os turistas já lá estão. 

Desde Janeiro de 2008 não chegava a 20ºC de máxima em Janeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

Por aqui já cheguei aos *21,9ºC*.

Já superei as máximas registadas no Sitio das Fontes, em 2010 e 2011.
Está também superado o maior valor para a temperatura máxima em Janeiro em Faro (21,2ºC, de acordo com a Normal de Faro).

Numa esplanada ou na praia, já se está muito bem...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2012 às 15:33)

Mais um mesinho e já passamos dos 25ºc. É preciso é calma!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jan 2012 às 17:49)

Em Évora o dia foi de nevoeiro matinal e nuvens baixas e nublinas durante o dia.

Agora volta a cair o nevoeiro cerrado!! 

A máxima por aqui não passou dos 10.6ºC!!


----------



## amando96 (5 Jan 2012 às 19:39)

Cheguei aos 21.8ºC  já começa a ficar calor demais, em Janeiro... 

Mínima de 9.4ºC, a humidade rondava os 38% durante as horas mais quentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2012 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor e sol e mais sol.

Máxima: 21.6ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC
atual: 13.1ºC

Para 5 de Janeiro é a temperatura mais alta que alguma vez registei em Olhão, por esta altura do ano.

Se o ano passado, o calor começou em Abril, este ano começa logo em Janeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (08h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1033 hPa

*Tempo frio  com nevoeiro até ao início da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,9 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2012 às 23:30)

Algum nevoeiro. Sigo com 7,8ºC (telhado) e 5,7ºC ao nível de onde vivo, impressionante a diferença, o IM leva uns estonteantes 14,9ºC na EMA principal na alta da cidade! 

Máxima de 15,3ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2012 às 23:51)

Neste momento em Beja , nevoeiro muito intenso.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2012 às 07:51)

Acordo com um cenário belo... Muita geada. Mínima de *-0,8ºC*! 
Edit: Vem  vento e já tenho quase 9ºC e aHR baixou uns 40%...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia! Que frio que está hoje!

Neste momento sigo com 4,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A mínima da noite foi de *1,2ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2012 às 13:26)

Parece que o Inverno agora se resume às grandes amplitudes térmicas. Se continuar assim ainda teremos 30ºc durante o dia e 0ºc à noite. Um deserto portanto! Estou a brincar como é óbvio. Mas é de realçar a amplitude térmica verificada ontem por colegas aqui do fórum. 
Outra coisa que me impressionou ontem foram as máximas baixas em grande parte do Alentejo.
Hoje mais do mesmo e mais um dia espetacular! Muito sol, vento nulo e temperatura a rondar os 20ºc, o que se pode querer mais num dia de Inverno?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jan 2012 às 13:36)

as máximas ontem foram baixas em muitas partes do Alentejo devido ao nevoeiro que se prolongou durante todo o dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2012 às 14:08)

A subida repentina da temperatura de manhã devido ao vento descongelou a humidade congelada e acumulei 0,3mm  Neste momento sigo com 15,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2012 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

Depois da mínima de *1,2ºC*, a máxima de hoje foi de *20,7ºC*. (isto está bom para as gripes...)

Neste momento, 14,3ºC/ 59% / vento fraco de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia algo frio e a temperatura deu um tombo em relação a ontem.

Máxima: 16.9ºC (-4.7ºC que ontem)
mínima: 4.6ºC
atual: 9.5ºC

Está a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## amando96 (6 Jan 2012 às 19:13)

Santa bábara de Nexe chegou ontem aos 23.2ºC

Aqui hoje tive máxima de 20.3ºC, Mínima de 9.4ºC e por agora 9.6ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

A descer a bom ritmo, sigo com 7.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2012 às 23:14)

Mínima de -1,1 ºC em Degracia.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 00:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (14h56)
Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (08h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

*Manhã gélida com combinação de nevoeiro e geada  moderada. Situação radicalmente oposta esta noite, com vento moderado do quadrante norte, o que acabou com a inversão térmica e está a fazer subir a temperatura (8,8 ºC às 19h42 para os 9,3 ºC de agora ); adeus nevoeiro…*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *14,3 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = *3,7 ºC* (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2012 às 00:45)

Gerofil disse:


> *Manhã gélida com combinação de nevoeiro e geada  moderada. Situação radicalmente oposta esta noite, com vento moderado do quadrante norte, o que acabou com a inversão térmica e está a fazer subir a temperatura (8,8 ºC às 19h42 para os 9,3 ºC de agora ); adeus nevoeiro…*



Exactamente a mesma situação aqui, depois de ter acordado com geada por sinal forte nos campos mais expostos e muito gelo, hoje a situação inverteu-se com temperaturas bem altas, com 12,2ºC actuais (contra cerca de 6ºC ontem) com vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem:
T. Máx: 16,6ºC (15:20)
T. Mín: *-0,8ºC*  (6:24)
Amplitude térmica de 17,4ºC!
Rajada máxima de 13,3 km/h 
0,3mm acumulados de humidade gelada que derreteu entre as 8 e as 9 da manhã devido ao aparecimento do vento.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 11:42)

Estremoz: Períodos de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado com rajadas do quadrante leste. Subida moderada da temperatura relativamente ao dia de ontem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2012 às 18:54)

Boas por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 4.5ºC
atual: 12.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 21:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (14h41)
Temperatura mínima = 8,1 ºC (08h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 

*Acentuada subida da temperatura mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,2 ºC* (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Boas,

Dados de hoje:
*Tmáx: 21,5ºC*
*Tmín: 3,2ºC *

Mais um belo dia "primaveril" em pleno Inverno.

Neste momento, sigo com *5,1ºC*, 94% de humidade e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

Mais uma manhã fresca em Degracia, com mínima de 2,5 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2012 às 21:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu praticamente limpo e a mínima subiu consideravelmente, o vento de leste dá cabo das mínimas. Noto principalmente este ano, normalmente quando o vento é fraco de norte, as mínimas são relativamente baixas, quando o vento é nordeste ou leste sobem consideravelmente.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC
atual: 10.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2012 às 21:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (14h46)
Temperatura mínima = 5,6 ºC (07h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2012 às 22:11)

Pela Lagoa de Santo André...

7.2/15.6 na 6f

6.6/20.2 no sab

8.1/18.7 hoje, Domingo.

Belos dias de Sol e vento fraco de N.
Podemos achar que um Inverno sem a agitação meteorologica tipica não tem graça...mas se formos a ver com atenção estes dias são lindos, os campos verdejantes, o mar calmo e  de um azul profundo...a calma de um belo dia de praia no Inverno..


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia

Mais uma noite gelada por cá, com a mínima a descer aos *1,6ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, sem vento e 4,9ºC. Em Silves verificou-se a presença de muito gelo nos campos e nos vidros dos carros. "Bela" geada que fez esta noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2012 às 10:07)

Mínima de -0,2 ºC em Degracia.

E mais 0,2 mm de acumulação de orvalho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2012 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.

Máxima: 15.9ºC (a mais baixa do ano)
mínima: 5.2ºC
atual: 8.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (14h35)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (07h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## pax_julia (10 Jan 2012 às 00:58)

Por Beja continua o tempo monotono. Neste momento ceu limpo, 7 graus HR:87% e p.atm=1030 hpa. E verdade, faz nesta madrugada precisamente dois anos que caiu um forte nevao aqui por estas bandas  tempos aureos heheh


----------



## pax_julia (10 Jan 2012 às 01:03)

é verdade. Foi nesta precisa madrugada, ha dois anos que caiu um forte nevao nesta zona


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Manhã algo diferente por aqui, com o céu a estar muito nublado neste momento. A minima da noite foi de *4,8ºC* e neste momento sigo com *9,9ºC*, 90% de humidade e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2012 às 21:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,5 ºC (15h00)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (07h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Redfish (10 Jan 2012 às 22:32)

Por aqui 5º de momento e certamente o arrefecimento nocturno trará temperaturas abaixo dos zero para amanhã.

Já hoje por volta das 08.30 esteve - 1 aqui na zona ...
E em Loule a 12 km da minha casa já estava 10º ás 09:00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2012 às 23:32)

Mínima de 1,2 ºC em Degracia, hoje.

Um dia com mínima positiva mas ainda assim, fresca.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2012 às 23:54)

Para a altura em que estamos devia ser máximas de cerca de 2ºC em Degracia com montes de nevoeiro 

Por aqui 10,6ºC com vento bem constante moderado de NE.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2012 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de *3,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE, 97% de humidade e *5,8ºC*.


----------



## Redfish (11 Jan 2012 às 10:04)

Bom dia

_Mais um dia de Geada por aqui_

Zero graus por volta da 08.30 h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2012 às 11:05)

Mínima de 2,8 ºC em Degracia.

A humidade relativa não ultrapassou os 92 % esta noite, não permitindo a acumulação de precipitação devido ao orvalho.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2012 às 19:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (11h47)
Temperatura mínima = 6,7 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2012 às 21:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (11h08)
Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2012 às 23:56)

Acumulados 0,2 mm em Degracia.

Chove fraco com 5,4 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2012 às 13:40)

Por aqui já chove... na cidade. Mais abaixo nada


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (13h40)
Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Alguns períodos de céu muito nublado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2012 às 19:34)

Por aqui períodos de céu nublado com alguma chuva fraca de tarde. Sigo agora com 9,8ºC, depois de ter tido 9,5ºC. Mínima de 6,0ºC e o vento tem-se mostrado fraco o dia todo. A ver o que o fds nos espera aqui nas terras médias/altas


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jan 2012 às 09:13)

Mais um dia "calmex" por aqui! Pelo menos a manhã está super tranquila com algum frio mas total ausência de vento( talvez mais uma geada para as terras do interior).
Aguarda-se o dia de amanhã, que pelos vistos será mesmo só amanhã... A precipitação de Segunda já era! No entanto espero que os modelos falhem redondamente, vamos lá ver
Quanto ao resto há que salientar que já estamos a meio de Janeiro e a maior parte dos cursos de água por aqui não leva pinga de água. Talvez em Agosto encham


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2012 às 10:58)

Mínima de 2,1 ºC em Degracia.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2012 às 15:38)

Alandroal: alguns períodos de céu muito nublado deste o meio da manhã, com cúmulos matinais. Temperatura actual de 13,5 ºC; mínima de 4,5 ºC, com geada.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2012 às 19:57)

Alandroal:

19h00 = 8,4 ºC
19h55 = 8,9 ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2012 às 20:59)

Em Évora tou a registar a temperatura a cair e ainda sem nenhum recou, mas deve estar paar breve. 

Temo actual de 6.4ºC
A máxima foi de 14.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2012 às 21:30)

4,9ºC em Aljezur às 8 da noite... quando começar a chover deve subir...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jan 2012 às 23:33)

Começa a chover por cá (fraquinha) e com 7.3ºC 
Neve em S.Mamede (1025 m.)...amanhã se verá !!!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2012 às 23:36)

Alandroal: já chove ...  8 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 01:47)

Por aqui já vai chovendo fraco mas ainda sem acumulação. 8,6ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 09:09)

continua a chover com intensidade


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2012 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já caiu alguma chuvinha, deixando *2,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Infelizmente, já não deverá cair muito mais...

Sigo com 11,7ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de ESE. A mínima da noite foi de *6,2ºC*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 11:35)

Precipitação acumulada em Serpa até ás 11h - 10,5mm


----------



## Redfish (15 Jan 2012 às 11:52)

Infelizmente toda chuva esta a passar Sul do Algarve


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 11:55)

Redfish disse:


> Infelizmente toda chuva esta a passar Sul do Algarve



Sim, em Marrocos vai chover mais do que no algarve e até mesmo aqui.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

Parece que na Costa Vicentina choveu bem mais, foi um evento bem razoável por lá. Em S.Teotónio (Odemira), por exemplo, choveu cerca de 30 mm:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em Aljezur também choveu bem esta noite, ultrapassou a barreira dos 10 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2012 às 12:25)

Já apareceu os sol por uns momentos ! Espera-se um tarde bem melhor do que a manhã!


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 12:25)

Algumas zonas do Sul foram as grandes vencedoras deste mini evento!! bons acumulados


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2012 às 12:32)

O IM mantém alguma expetativa para a Serra do Caldeirão para esta madrugada mas é impossível. Às 5-6 da manhã já não deve haver precipitação.

Previsão para 2ª feira, 16 de janeiro de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros até final da manhã, em especial na região Sul, que serão
de neve acima dos *500/600 metros*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando temporariamente forte (40 a 55 km/h) no litoral da região
Sul e nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Redfish (15 Jan 2012 às 12:32)

Agora resta-nos esperar que alguns aguaceiros localizados ocorram nestes lados para registar alguns acumulados interessantes...

Ao menos que dê para regar os solos, é o que espero.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2012 às 12:38)

Boas, por aqui, caíram 4 mm um acumulado impressionante. Sigo com 13ºC e já vai espreitando o sol, porque a chuva causa depressão.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 12:41)

Bem, por aqui 6,9mm acumulados. Nada mau


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2012 às 12:47)

Bom sol por agora! Parece que a tarde de Domingo vai ser boa para passear e actividades ao ar livre. O vento é quase nulo e com este "sólinho" tá-se nas 7 quintas!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 13:09)

Um aguaceiro deu-me mais 0,3mm, portanto acumulo hoje 7,2mm. 9,1ºC e 93% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2012 às 13:11)

Ena choveu 2,5 mm em Faro esta manhã ... caramba foi mais do que eu pensava que tivesse chovido .... 
Nem deu para lavar o carro .....

E falei eu em 20 mm de forma geral para o Continente, e em 10 mm para a minha zona .... bom mas pode ser que a tarde traga alguma coisa .....


----------



## amando96 (15 Jan 2012 às 13:51)

3.2mm durante a noite, já deu para regar os cactos. 

Esta previsão do IM para neve acima dos 500/600m no sul parece pouco provável.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 14:43)

Por aqui começou a chover mas suspeito que o pluviómetro não gosta de chuva moderada e vento, pelo que isto só me deu 0,3mm. Sigo com 8,1mm acumulados e uma estação perto da serra com 12


----------



## pax_julia (15 Jan 2012 às 14:53)

Ha tres anos atras no dia 10 de janeiro tambem era essa a previsão. Parecia improvável mas por aqui, a cerca de 300m de altitude, nevou durante duas horas sem interrupção. Acumulou bem por aqui e também zonas do caldeirão e serras de mértola. Lembro-me da neve aqui na cidade so derreter ao fim de mais de 10 horas nas zonas mais abrigadas. As previsões apontavam para temperaturas bem mais altas e durante o evento os termometros chegaram a amarcar os -3ºC. A meteorologia é mesmo assim, imprevisivel. O aspecto topográfico e a inversão térmica tb sao aspectos a considerar.

Por beja: 
10°C
chuva fraca 
humidade: 93%
Vento: NW a 15 mph
Pressão: 1019

... Pois, com esta humidade relativa, caso se mantiver, nem na Serra de S.Mamede


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 15:13)

mais 3,5mm
temperatura actual: 11,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2012 às 15:47)

Estremoz:

DADOS DE ONTEM (Sábado)

Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (13h48)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (08h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Aguaceiros fracos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 16:16)

Temperatura actual: 10,5ºC


----------



## Happy (15 Jan 2012 às 17:51)

Já pinga e ficou bem escuro.. A serra de Monchique nem se consegue ver com as nuvens? Acham que há alguma hipótese de nevar e ver neve?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 18:12)

7.3ºC


----------



## jodecape (15 Jan 2012 às 18:24)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui por Pias até ao momento a precipitação de hoje ( 15-01-12 )foi de16 mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 18:28)

Neste momento em Serpa: 9,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 18:29)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 7.3ºC



7,6ºC aqui. 9mm acumulados hoje. E foi isto.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 19:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> 7,6ºC aqui. 9mm acumulados hoje. E foi isto.



6.6ºC e sem precipitação !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 19:11)

Olha que aí mais em cima na cidade choveu mais que aqui  Ainda 7,4ºC!!! Começo a perder a esperança ao menos para S. Mamede, ou melhor já a perdi


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 19:56)

6.0ºC e precipitação nem vê-la !!! A esperança começa a esfumar-se


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 20:03)

Aqui ainda 7,0ºC, e realmente a precipitação está a dissipar-se toda, e as cotas só descem mais de noite. Já não tenho esperança. 

Máxima de 9,5ºC
Mínima é a actual.
Rajada máxima de vento 35,6 km/h durante um aguaceiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 20:10)

9,3ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 20:53)

4.9ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 20:58)

8,6ºc


----------



## amando96 (15 Jan 2012 às 21:19)

8.4ºC, HR de 97%, caíram mais 2.8mm(em forma de granizo minúsculo), agora vai nos 6mm acumulados, mas já se vê o céu estrelado.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 21:27)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 4.9ºc









Isto é deveras interessante e o IM já vai com 4ºC. Esta massa parece-se estar a dirigir para cá mas nem digo nada em caso de agoiro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 21:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isto é deveras interessante e o IM já vai com 4ºC. Esta massa parece-se estar a dirigir para cá mas nem digo nada em caso de agoiro.



É isso mesmo...seguimos com 4.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 21:34)

Isso poderia dar uma nevezita em S. Mamede. Aqui mais em baixo a temperatura subiu mesmo 0,1ºC, tendo agora 6,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2012 às 22:13)

Ignorar a precipitação acumulada hoje em Degracia. Foi fruto de experiências de calibração.

*Ignorar 15,8 mm do total de precipitação.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2012 às 22:20)

Aqui, sigo com 7.3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ignorar a precipitação acumulada hoje em Degracia. Foi fruto de experiências de calibração.
> 
> *Ignorar 15,8 mm do total de precipitação.*



Bem me parecia que tinhas tido mm a mais 

Aqui prendeu a temperatura nos 6,2ºC e a precipitação que aí vinha... pois.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 22:34)

Seguimos com 4.8ºC e parece que está a limpar !!! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2012 às 22:40)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Seguimos com 4.8ºC e parece que está a limpar !!!



Dentro de uns 20 a 30 minutos devem levar, de raspão, com uma célula que pode deixar um aguaceiro rápido. A cota de neve deve andar a rondar os 1000 m, ou um pouco menos, creio que esta é a grande oportunidade.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

David sf disse:


> Dentro de uns 20 a 30 minutos devem levar, de raspão, com uma célula que pode deixar um aguaceiro rápido. A cota de neve deve andar a rondar os 1000 m, ou um pouco menos, creio que esta é a grande oportunidade.



Estou atento...mas obrigado na mesma !!! Já digo qq coisa


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 22:51)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Seguimos com 4.8ºC e parece que está a limpar !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui em baixo vêm-se estrelas mesmo!  A temperatura está igual, nos 6,1ºC. A precipitação parece-me é estar a dissipar.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2012 às 23:57)

Estremoz: 6,0 ºC e 1019 hPa. Aguaceiros moderados ao final da tarde.


----------



## amando96 (16 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

por cá sobe e desce, agora está nos 7.8ºC, como há uma hora atrás... mas depois de subir até aos 8.2ºC e voltar a descer... nada de chuva


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2012 às 00:12)

Bem...a Segunda-feira começa com 4.2ºC e cairam uns pingos...e nada mais !!!  Boa noite a todos !!!


----------



## Sulman (16 Jan 2012 às 00:55)

Chove em Arraiolos moderadamente. 3.9
°


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jan 2012 às 00:58)

Évora:
Aguaceiro moderado...

Acumulado nas ultimas 24h de 5.5mm

temp actual de 4.5ºC


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2012 às 00:59)

Por aqui estão 3.9ºC.  E chuvinha nada..


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2012 às 01:08)

A madrugada será de chuva e aguaceiros no sul, sobretudo no litoral oeste e barlavento algarvio. Mas mais nada de especial; no AirMass nota-se que o ar frio em altitude já foi substituído por ar mais quente nas regiões a sul do rio Tejo.

Estremoz: 6,3 ºC ... subindo.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2012 às 08:07)

Aqui 3,3ºC com mínima de 3,1. Não nevou, não choveu, mas geou e vem aí uma imensidão de nevoeiro...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2012 às 08:08)

Estremoz: 4,4 ºC e nevoeiro cerrado 

Madrugada de chuva no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2012 às 08:10)

Cá choveu a noite quase toda, faltou foi o frio, mas já esperava que cá não chegasse a massa de ar frio


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2012 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi de chuva e algum frio, que ainda continuam neste momento. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *5,6mm * e a minima foi de *6,2ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 8,7ºC.

Estou curioso quanto à minima na Fóia...às 07UTC estavam 3,1ºC...não sei se esteve mais baixo que isto...o que com a chuvinha que caiu, poderia ter dado qualquer coisa...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2012 às 09:10)

Às 08h00UTC estavam 2,5ºC na Fóia...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2012 às 09:17)

Registei uma Tmin. de 2.1ºC e o céu está completamente limpo.


----------



## amando96 (16 Jan 2012 às 10:30)

Mínima de 6.7ºC(Mais baixa do ano)
9.5mm acumulados
Agora sigo com 9.8ºC

Hoje e ontem já vai em 15.7mm, mais do dobro de Dezembro(que ficou em 6.5mm)


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2012 às 13:08)

Levantou-se um ventinho de N/NW, que sopra moderado, e que aliado aos 13,9ºC que estão neste momento, dá um sensação de muito frio para quem anda na rua.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2012 às 13:42)

Precipitação acumulada ontem e hoje em Serpa - 17,7 mm


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2012 às 13:43)

Aqui também é de realçar o vento de noroeste que se faz sentir, que aumenta bastante o desconforto térmico.  De resto o sol já se faz sentir quase em pleno, com algumas nuvens no céu que parecem não incomodar em nada o nosso amigo. 
No meu quarto, virado a sul, a luz do sol entra bem pela janela dando uma óptima sensação térmica. 
Tem sido o "motor" de aquecimento da casa desde Dezembro. De dia persianas bem abertas a sul e à noite tudo bem fechado para cerrar o calor cá dentro


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2012 às 13:59)

amando96 disse:


> Mínima de 6.7ºC(Mais baixa do ano)
> 9.5mm acumulados
> Agora sigo com 9.8ºC
> 
> Hoje e ontem já vai em 15.7mm, mais do dobro de Dezembro(que ficou em 6.5mm)



15.7mm+6.5mm=22.2mm em dois dos meses usualmente mais chuvosos é obra! Vai fazer agora a 20 e tal deste mês exactamente 2 meses desde a última chuvada de Novembro, que salvo erro foi a 22 de Novembro, e que acho que rendeu mais do que este dia de chuva que tivemos agora em Janeiro.
Enfim se tivermos um dia de chuva em cada mês até Junho já não é mau!
Agora falando em acumulados totais...tenho a ideia que não devem andar muito além dos 250mm em alguns locais do caldeirão e uns 300 e tal mm em Monchique. Na região de Faro, pelos dados do Aurélio já deve chegar aos 200mm. Ora para ser um ano menos mau para esta zona, se chegasse aos 400mm já era muito bom, e na região serrana uns 500mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2012 às 14:01)

Por aqui mínima de 2,9ºC aquando da passagem do nevoeiro denso e 0,3mm. Agora vento moderado que dá uma grande sensação de frio  Rajada máxima de 47,9 km/h, actual de 20 km/h.

A temperatura segue nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2012 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas à tarde. Chuva de manhã. Está um friozinho agora. 

Máxima: 14.2ºC
minima: 7.0ºC
atual: 9.4ºC

Precipitação: 10 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jan 2012 às 21:44)

Boa noite !!!
Seguimos com 4.9ºC - 1020 hPa - Céu limpo - Vento NO fraco


----------



## amando96 (16 Jan 2012 às 23:17)

trovoadas disse:


> 15.7mm+6.5mm=22.2mm em dois dos meses usualmente mais chuvosos é obra!



É mesmo, uma ribeira por estas zonas está agora com o mesmo nível de água que no ano passado estava em Julho... 

Por cá a máxima não passou dos 12.4ºC, por agora 7.7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2012 às 23:32)

Às 23 horas em Serpa: 6,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2012 às 23:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,6 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (08h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Tempo variável, com nevoeiro pela manhã e períodos de céu muito nublado durante a tarde; vento moderado de norte e acentuada descida da temperatura máxima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (14h23)
Temperatura mínima = 2,9 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = *2,9 ºC* (dia 17).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Mais uma madrugada bem fria, com a minima a baixar aos *2,8ºC*. 
Neste momento sigo com 5,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2012 às 08:58)

mínima de 4,4ºC


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2012 às 13:00)

Excelente dia por aqui hoje! Muito sol e sem vento o que dá uma óptima sensação


----------



## amando96 (18 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

Pelo menos para mim foi dia de manga curta e calções... 

Chegou aos 18ºC

Agora vai nos 10ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2012 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,3 ºC (15h09)
Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (04h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1037 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de *2,7ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. Esta manhã havia geada nos locais mais abrigados ali na zona de Silves.

Neste momento sigo com 5,7ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco de ESE e 97% de humidade.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia, 

A pressão atmosférica tem andado bastante alta! Isto a avaliar pelos dados aqui de colegas do fórum. Na estação do *ecobcg* registam-se 1037,4hpa agora às 11h.
Enfim é um Inverno que mais parece um inferno sem fim à vista.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2012 às 11:57)

Mínima ontem de 0,6 ºC em Degracia.

---

Hoje a mínima foi de 0,3 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco, propício a acentuados arrefecimentos nocturnos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2012 às 12:01)

Destaque para os actuais 1040,3 hPa em Degracia neste momento e na região de Portalegre e Castelo Branco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2012 às 12:07)

Neste momento em Serpa: 1036 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2012 às 14:26)

Aqui chegou aos 1039,0 hPa, batendo o meu recorde absoluto de pressão. Mínima superquente de 8,3ºC e sigo com 16,3ºC actuais com vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2012 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de sol, nem de Verão faz tanto sol. 

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC

De referir que até hoje, este Inverno climatológico (Dezembro/Janeiro) tem sido mais seco do que o histórico 2004/2005, onde em Dezembro de 2004 choveu 36.8 mm enquanto em Janeiro de 2005 não choveu nada, que deu 36.8 mm no final de Janeiro, este ano choveu 8.6 mm em Dezembro e este mês leva 11.7 mm até ao momento, o que faz um total de 20.3 mm, logo existe um déficit de 16.5 mm neste momento, na estação Faro/Aeroporto e eu não acredito que chova esse valor até ao final do mês. 

Não fosse os 2 últimos anos hidrológicos, e o Novembro chuvoso e a situação era muito mais grave do que é agora.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2012 às 22:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (14h19)
Temperatura mínima = 6,6 ºC (07h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1037 hPa

*Temperatura mínima muito "alta". Mesmo assim este mês está a ser muito mais frio que janeiro de 2011 (cerca de 1,4ºC mais frio).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Redfish (19 Jan 2012 às 23:39)

Esta manha estava -1º vamos ver cmo será amanha...

Certamente mais um dia de Geada por esta bandas


----------



## amando96 (20 Jan 2012 às 00:53)

Aqui não baixou dos 9.4ºC...

Sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2012 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de *2,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 5,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2012 às 16:33)

Depois de uma noite fria, a tarde foi bem agradável, com a máxima a subir aos *20,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 17,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de sol. 

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC
atual: 10.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2012 às 20:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (15h34)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (07h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1033 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,2 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Redfish (20 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

Mais uma manha com minimas  abaixo de zero :

Agora sigo com 8º e o vento a aumentar de intensidade.

Por isso amanha não ira haver geada por estes lados e as temperaturas certamente irão subir relativamete aos valores registados  nesta ultima semana.
Mais uma vez a diferença entre as minimas verificadas entre a minha zona e a area da cidade de Loulé foram de 8-10º.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

Redfish disse:


> Mais uma manha com minimas  abaixo de zero :
> 
> Agora sigo com 8º e o vento a aumentar de intensidade.
> 
> ...



Essa zona de Salir é muito fria a nas zonas baixas então nem se fala! Na zona da recta do prazo em situações de inversão térmica é um gelo. Já apanhei temperaturas negativas nessa zona muitas vezes. E o mesmo no vale da Tôr/Algibre. 
O Algarve começa oficialmente da Cruz da Assumada para baixo! Mesmo assim aqui a sul de Loulé há alguns locais baixos e mais abrigados que são muito frios mas nada a ver com essas zonas aí do interior. 
Na zona onde tenho a Horta um pouco a baixo das 4 estradas costuma cair algumas geadas mas este ano acho que ainda não caiu por lá nenhuma. As plantas tropicais mais sensíveis tem-se aguentado bem como de resto se têm aguentado deste o Inverno de  2006, salvo erro quando houve as últimas grandes geadas a chegar ao litoral.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Essa zona de Salir é muito fria a nas zonas baixas então nem se fala! Na zona da recta do prazo em situações de inversão térmica é um gelo. Já apanhei temperaturas negativas nessa zona muitas vezes. E o mesmo no vale da Tôr/Algibre.
> O Algarve começa oficialmente da Cruz da Assumada para baixo! Mesmo assim aqui a sul de Loulé há alguns locais baixos e mais abrigados que são muito frios mas nada a ver com essas zonas aí do interior.
> Na zona onde tenho a Horta um pouco a baixo das 4 estradas costuma cair algumas geadas mas este ano acho que ainda não caiu por lá nenhuma. As plantas tropicais mais sensíveis tem-se aguentado bem como de resto se têm aguentado deste o Inverno de  2006, salvo erro quando houve as últimas grandes geadas a chegar ao litoral.



O Algarve tem uns vales bem frios. Este Natal passei no vale do Rio Seco, perto de Castro Marim, e às onze horas da noite o carro marcava 3ºC, e as ervas estavam brancas, pois quando cheguei à Manta Rota o carro já marcava 12ºC, e em Cabanas de Tavira chegou aos 13ºC. O Algarve «quente» fica entre o litoral e a primeira barreira de montes da serra e do barrocal.


----------



## Redfish (20 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

Trovoadas todos esses locais são bem frios, mas o local que falo mais concretamente é a chamada Lagoa da Nave do Barão.

Ali o termometro do carro ja marcou - 7º em 2005 e  muitas vezes a maximas ultrapassam os 40º


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2012 às 17:09)

Boas pessoal...
Aqui pelos Arealão (110 m), Concelho de Santiago do Cacém, pertinho das Ermidas-Sado registei 19,6ºc de máxima pelas 15h30 e uma mínima de 3,6ºc pelas 7h57.
Por agora sigo com 18.4ºc sem vento e com 51% HR.
1027.9 hPa em descida ligeira...


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2012 às 18:14)

Por aqui a temperatura segue numa vertiginosa descida, segue neste momento nos 12.0ºc com 75% HR.
Vamos ver até onde chega esta noite... Um geada à moda antiga calhava bem...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2012 às 18:32)

Alandroal: temperatura mínima hoje de 7,5 ºC; neste momento 12 ºC .

Esta região do Alentejo tem registado, nos últimos dias, temperaturas mínimas muito acima dos valores mais normais para esta época do ano.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2012 às 19:19)

Depois de ter estagnado, iniciou agora uma descida lenta.

Temp:      10.3ºc
Pressão: 1028.4 hPa
HR:           79%
Vento:       0 Km/h


----------



## Redfish (21 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

Ceu limpo, vento fraco, 5º ...

Com esta pasmaceira de tempo que mais se pode acrescentar


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2012 às 22:35)

Por aqui sigo com uma descida lenta...

Temp: 6.3ºc
Pressão: 1028.3 hPa
HR: 91%
Vento: 0 Km/h


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 23:55)

ainda 9,1ºC.....


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2012 às 00:57)

Esta meia noite virou com 4.8ºc, e por esta hora sigo com os seguintes dados.

Temp: 3.3ºc
Pressão: 1027.8 hPa
HR: 94%
Vento: 0 Km/h (desde as 17h que não voltou a soprar)

24,2ºc dentro de casa...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2012 às 02:11)

Excelente aquisição da Vue, não a metes online? 

Por aqui extremamente quente, 10.7ºC com vento fraco (2 km/h) e 66% HR. 1026,6 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2012 às 02:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Excelente aquisição da Vue, não a metes online?
> 
> Por aqui extremamente quente, 10.7ºC com vento fraco (2 km/h) e 66% HR. 1026,6 hPa.



Boas.
Neste momento ainda aguardo pela autorização dos vizinhos para montá-la no telhado em melhores condições, porque tem estado pela janela de uma forma provisória.
Aqui pelo Alentejo tenho condições porreiras, mas não passa de fim de semana de vez em quando. Numa próxima fase também cá estará uma online, mas tudo a seu tempo.

Temp.: 2.3ºc
Pressão: 1027.4 hPa
HR: 95%
Vento: segue sem nada assinalar...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2012 às 02:30)

Ah, boa sorte  Espero fazer o meu upgrade já este ano, para a Vue também. 

Continua quente por aqui, 10.8ºC. Vento nulo.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2012 às 20:28)

Boas...
Esta maquina é uma excelente escolha, acho que fazes muito bem... 

Esta noite refrescou mais um pouco, registei 0.1ºc de mínima e durante o dia igualei o máximo da noite passada, atingi os 19.6ºc. 

Por agora sigo com os seguintes valores.

Temp: 7.0ºc
Pressão: 1022.6 hPa
HR: 86%
Vento: 0 Km/h (Como é costume)  

Ultima comunicação desde esta localização, daqui a pouco sigo para o concelho do seixal e relatarei a partir de lá. Abc a todos


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2012 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (14h34)
Temperatura mínima = 6,7 ºC (03h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,9 ºC* (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2012 às 23:12)

Máxima de 17.9ºC e mínima de 8.4ºC

Já esteve nos 9.6ºC pelas 21:00 e tem subido... agora está nos 11ºC


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2012 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Por cá a minima da noite foi de *2,7ºC* e neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de SW e 12,6ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2012 às 12:47)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Neste momento ainda aguardo pela autorização dos vizinhos para montá-la no telhado em melhores condições, porque tem estado pela janela de uma forma provisória.
> Aqui pelo Alentejo tenho condições porreiras, mas não passa de fim de semana de vez em quando. Numa próxima fase também cá estará uma online, mas tudo a seu tempo.
> 
> ...



Olha..seremos dois em Santiago do Cacem...eu penso montar uma Davis vantage lá para o fim do ano na Lagoa de Santo André..


Por lá neste fim de semana:

Sab: 7.6/18.6, sol e vento fraco de NE.
Dom: 5.6/15.2, sol e vento nulo tornando-se fraco de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (14h59)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (06h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

Máxima: 17.2ºC

Mínima e Atual: 9.7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2012 às 23:54)

Boas, mas que frescote. Sigo com apenas 7.4ºC. Promete bem esta noite.


----------



## amando96 (24 Jan 2012 às 10:20)

Mínima de 9.2ºC... que calor.

Passei pela fonte férrea pelas 8:30 e estava muito frio  alguma geada e gotas congeladas em folhas de plantas, deviam estar uns 1-3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2012 às 15:53)

13,7ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2012 às 18:24)

Por aqui sigo com 12,4ºC e vento fraco. Máxima de 16,8ºC e mínima de 7,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2012 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 4.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (12h26)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (07h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2012 às 02:58)

Descargas a sul do Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2012 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Por cá a mínima foi de 5,8ºC e neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de E, 87% de humidade e temperatura nos 12,7ºC.

A sul aqui de Lagoa avistam-se, lá bem longe, alguns cumulus e cumulunimbus, de resto, bem visíveis na imagem de radar. Sempre dá para quebrar a monotonia dos últimos (muitos!!) dias só com céu limpo...


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2012 às 12:31)

A precipitação tem-se estado lentamente a aproximar de Sagres.

O céu, neste momento:





Webcam


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2012 às 13:01)

AnDré disse:


> A precipitação tem-se estado lentamente a aproximar de Sagres.
> 
> O céu, neste momento:
> 
> ...



É uma banda convectiva curiosa, associada á ULL/cut-off que passou ao largo aqui há uns dias e originou alguma chuva na Madeira.
Os modelos não viam essa banda...e como não está previsto um dia com temperaturas altas não pensei que se formasse algo no Algarve.

Neste momento, vinda de NW aproxima-se uma frente muito debilitada, que amanhã poderá dar alguma chuva fraca, mas em altura há um cavado e esse ao interagir com a cut-off pode puxa-la um pouco mais para NE o que pode trazer alguma chuva a pontos do Algarve esta tarde/inicio de noite, antes da cut-off iniciar um movimento mais para E ou ENE para o S de Espanha.


----------



## amando96 (25 Jan 2012 às 13:15)

Mínima de 8.7ºC.

Às 9:10 estavam 1.9ºC na fonte férrea, que fica a 6Km de mim, grande diferença em pouca distância 

Tenho que tentar gravar a mínima de lá, mas pelo menos nestes últimos dias tem sido negativa.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 13:39)

Espanha já me parece estar a bombar por trás de  S. Mamede. Céu bem negro a Norte.

14,4ºC com 66% HR e uma névoa. Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 15:06)

Abundância de cúmulos e céu nublado por nuvens altas. O Satélite mostrava aqui algo, mas acabou por se esfumar.

14,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2012 às 15:42)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade neste momento. Parece um aguaceiro! 

Pela primeira vez em 2 meses os telhados começam a escorrer água.


----------



## Redfish (25 Jan 2012 às 16:32)

Tambem por aqui já chove com pouca intensidade 

_Apanhou-me de supresa pois hoje trouxe a bike pro trabalho e vou ter que fazer ainda uns 50 km_


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2012 às 16:44)

0,4mm acumulados, tanto pela EMA no aeroporto de Faro, como pela Estação do posto de turismo do Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2012 às 17:26)

Aqui por Lagoa também já pinga...mas nem deve contabilizar nada...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2012 às 17:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (15h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2012 às 19:17)

Boas, por aqui, já cairam umas pingas e já sujaram o carro.  Ao menos chovesse água agora barro, só dá prejuízo. 

Máxima: 16.1ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC
atual: 11.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

10,5ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2012 às 22:31)

Aqui a temperatura não decide se há de subir ou descer mas há um nevoeiro ténue. 9,9ºC e 85% HR com vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 22:34)

Aqui já teve 9,9ºC agora 10,2ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Jan 2012 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, já cairam umas pingas e já sujaram o carro.  Ao menos chovesse água agora barro, só dá prejuízo.
> 
> Máxima: 16.1ºC
> mínima: 7.2ºC
> atual: 11.1ºC



grande sorte!

se chove, chove, se não chove, não chove


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2012 às 14:19)

Por volta das 00h20m ainda vi alguns relampagos a SW de Olhão, pena a pequena cut-off estar tão afastada, se esta cut-off estivesse mais pertinho da costa algarvia dava um bom evento. 

Agora, sigo com céu nublado com abertas e o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## amando96 (26 Jan 2012 às 14:25)

Ontem choveu só o suficiente para molhar o chão.

Hoje a mínima foi de 8.7ºC outra vez, e o céu está muito nublado e escuro, já caíram umas pingas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2012 às 19:43)

Oh amando 96. epá não tinhas uma imagem mais bonita para colocares no avatar. Se esse bichinho for aquilo que eu cá sei, acho que vou fugir do seguimento sul. Detesto esses bichinhos, comigo quanto mais longe eles tiverem melhor para mim.  

Voltando ao tópico. Por aqui, foi um dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC
atual: 12.0ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jan 2012 às 21:16)

Armando muda o teu avatar, essa imagem só de olhar para ela fico cheio de arrepios!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2012 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (14h46)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (07h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Chuva fraca  esta noite. Nevoeiro ao início da manhã.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

Começam a cair algumas pingas


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2012 às 22:34)

Aqui a chuva foi tanta tanta, que no radar até se viu a formar um círculo à volta da cidade. 
Sigo com 9,2ºC 91% HR e vento a moderar, 11 km/h agora.


----------



## amando96 (26 Jan 2012 às 23:07)

Depois de tirar a foto a aranha saltou para a lente, e tinha a cara a 10cm dela 

São uma espécie curiosa, mas têm pouco mais de 1cm de comprimento.

/offtopic

Por aqui ainda vai em 10.8ºC, máxima de 19.5ºC


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2012 às 23:10)

amando96 disse:


> Depois de tirar a foto a aranha saltou para a lente, e tinha a cara a 10cm dela
> 
> São uma espécie curiosa, mas têm pouco mais de 1cm de comprimento.
> 
> ...



Porreira foto


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de *6,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NNW e 11,3ºC.

De realçar as bonitas lenticulares que "salpicam" o céu esta manhã!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jan 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Depois de um inicio de manhã cinzento e algo frio o sol já dá o ar de sua graça aqui por estes lados dando uma sensação agradável.
O vento esse faz-se sentir por vezes moderado de nordeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

Por aqui vento forte de manhã, atingi 55,1 km/h  Agora está moderado e sigo com 10,6ºC.


As previsões do GFS a 192h..  Quase -6ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 20:12)

9,2ºc


----------



## talingas (27 Jan 2012 às 20:39)

Esta noite mínima 4,5ºC. Por agora estacionou nos 6,3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2012 às 21:54)

Por aqui 7,7ºC actuais com vento moderado a forte. Máxima de 11,1ºC. Rajada máxima de 55,1 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2012 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (12h23)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (08h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa
*
Algum nevoeiro ao início da manhã. Céu bastante nublado, especialmente durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## amando96 (27 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

Por cá mínima de 6.7ºC, o que é igual à mínima absoluta deste mês, por agora 7.7ºC

Máxima de 13.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2012 às 23:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio e com vento moderado de nordeste.

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 7.0ºC
atual: 9.3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2012 às 00:23)

Boa noite pessoal...
Hoje já tou pelo Arealão, fico até domingo.
A minha estação teve o 1º acidente, durante a montagem caiu e por sorte nada se estragou...
Enfim...

Temp: 6.9ºc
Pressão: 1023.4 hPa
HR: 75%
Vento: 4.7 Km/h (média dos últimos 2 minutos.)
Tem vindo a diminuir...  Abc pessoal...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2012 às 12:22)

Mínima de 4,2 ºC em Degracia esta noite.

A contrastar com os habituais 0 ºC quase todas as madrugadas, devido ao vento que hoje não deixou que a temperatura descesse tanto como em dias anteriores.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2012 às 13:09)

A rajada de hoje acabou por ser maior do que ontem, com *60,2 km/h* 
Mínima de 7,0ºC. Sigo com 13,7ºC actualmente e vento fraco.


----------



## amando96 (28 Jan 2012 às 13:40)

Mínima de 5.7ºC 
Sigo agora com 17.4ºC   Manga curta e calções, inverno...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2012 às 17:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (14h50)
Temperatura mínima = 3,4 ºC (05h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Tempo frio com vento moderado com rajadas ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2012 às 18:31)

Boa tarde.
Pelo andar da carruagem, esta noite espero uma geada porreira... 
Os registos de hoje até esta hora foram os seguintes:

Min:   3.7ºc pelas 07h12
Max: 16.3ºc pelas 15h40

O vento atingiu os 18 km/h pelas 17h00.

Neste momento sigo com os seguintes valores:

Temp: 7.9ºc
Pressão: 1026.2 hPa
HR: 84%
Vento: Nulo por esta hora.

Se continuar a descer a bom ritmo espero nova mínima antes das 00h00.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2012 às 20:19)

Após o ultimo post a temperatura desceu aos 5.9ºc, e logo de seguida subiu até aos 7.4ºc, foi uma questão de minutos. Voltou a descer lentamente e agora sigo com os seguintes valores:

Temp: 5.7ºc
Pressão: 1026.9 hPa
HR: 91%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2012 às 23:12)

Eram 22h30 quando a mínima de 3,7ºc foi igualada.
Por agora sigo com os seguintes:

Temp: 3.3ºc 
Pressão: 1027.2 hPa
HR: 94%
Vento: Nulo como sempre, bom para a geada...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2012 às 01:10)

A temperatura vai num sobe e desce tremendo, com 7,6ºC actuais. Assim que chega a esta temperatura, o vento modera


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2012 às 16:31)

Mais um dia de céu totalmente limpo.
Tmin. 3.4ºC Tmax. 10.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Mais um dia de céu totalmente limpo.
> Tmin. 3.4ºC Tmax. 10.1ºC



Tmin de 5,9ºC por aqui, o vento estragou tudo!! Máxima de 12,8ºC com 12,3ºC actuais e vento moderado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2012 às 16:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tmin de 5,9ºC por aqui, o vento estragou tudo!! Máxima de 12,8ºC com 12,3ºC actuais e vento moderado.



Cá por cima, seguimos com 9.6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2012 às 18:08)

Boa tarde...
Por cá chegou a hora da grande descida. Após uma noite de geada em que registei -1.1ºc de mínima pelas 7h49, e durante a tarde uma máxima de 15.3ºc pelas 16h11.
Agora sigo já com os seguintes valores:

Temp: 8.9ºc
Pressão: 1024.7 hPa
HR: 75%
Vento: Nulo, após máximo de 16 Km/h pelas 15h14.
Chegou a hora de regressar ao concelho do Seixal.
Abraço a todos, resto de bom fim de semana.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 19:05)

11,1ºC
estação novamente online


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 21:25)

7,9ºc


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2012 às 22:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (15h08)
Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (07h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*E mais uma semana aí vem sem que traga nada de novo em termos meteorológicos ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

Boas!

Quanto aos modelos e ao que virá (ou não) para os próximos dias, não sei... mas que está frio por aqui neste momento, lá isso está!
Sigo com *3,3ºC* neste momento, após um dia com a máxima a chegar aos *18,2ºC*. O vento está fraquinho de ENE.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2012 às 23:07)

Boas pessoal, já estou pelo concelho do Seixal.
Pelas 19h00 quando saí do Arealão já registava 5.6ºc, tenho pena de não poder registar os valores desta noite, pois serão bem interessantes...
Abc...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 23:53)

5,9ºc


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi a mais fria deste ano (e deste Inverno), com uma geada significativa na zona de Silves e Sitio das Fontes. Estava tudo cheio de gelo esta manhã. A minima foi de *0,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE, 92% de humidade de uns fresquinhos 3,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 09:53)

mínima 3,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 13:09)

Que frio e com o vento moderado de nordeste, está mesmo desagradável.  Sigo com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Jan 2012 às 19:19)

Tmin. 2.7ºC Tmax. 9.7ºC
Seguimos com 6.4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC
atual: 8.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

Aqui nem vale a pena... O GFS diz que era suposto eu ter 0ºC agora, é sempre uns graus acima 

Portanto, vento fraco a moderado o que faz que eu tenha 9,6ºC e 49% HR agora. Máxima de 14,3ºC pelas 15:06 e mínima de 5,9ºC pelas 6:07. Rajada máxima de 23,4 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:07)

Sigo com uns incríveis 6.7ºC a bater a mínima.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2012 às 22:17)

Por aqui já sigo com *3,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. E em Silves o termómetro do carro marcava agora mesmo 4ºC. Isto promete mais uma noite gelada


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Máxima de 16.9ºC, mínima de 6.2ºC, a HR não passou dos 55% de noite e baixou até aos 29% de dia.

Por agora 7.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2012 às 22:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (15h03)
Temperatura mínima = 3,6 ºC (03h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia!

Nova mínima do ano e deste Inverno no Sitio das Fontes: *-1,2ºC* Hoje em Silves estava tudo congelado, mesmo os locais ao sol...até aqui em Lagoa os carros têm gelo em cima..."bela" geada sim senhor (para as culturas é que não é muito bela!)!

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de SE, 94% de humidade e 2,4ºC.

Se nos próximos dias ainda vem mais frio, estou curioso quanto à mínima que irei registar no Sitio das Fontes...


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2012 às 09:06)

Miníma muito interessante em Aljezur, mesmo sabendo que é um local propício a belas inversões...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2012 às 09:10)

Portimão (aeródromo) seguia com *-2,1ºC* às 08h UTC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

Eu tive mínima 3.6ºC. Foi o 1º Janeiro que a mínima mais alta foi de 10.0ºC, o resto do mês foram sempre inferiores a 10ºC. Janeiro pode ter sido sem muito interesse, mas as mínimas foram muito interessantes por aqui.


----------



## amando96 (31 Jan 2012 às 15:24)

Aqui foi de 7.4ºC... não percebo, noutros anos arrefecia mais, nos vales em redor há geadas, mas aqui nem um bocadinho...

Na SIC diziam que bragança foi a cidade mais fria esta noite, com -3ºC, mas aljezur estava com -3.6ºC, e bragança com -4.8ºC...


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2012 às 19:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Miníma muito interessante em Aljezur, mesmo sabendo que é um local propício a belas inversões...



Só tinha encontrado esse tipo de valores em dezembro de 2009 antes de começarem aqueles dias intermináveis de precipitação.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2012 às 21:04)

Depois de uma madrugada bem gelada, o dia de hoje manteve-se com o céu limpo e vento fraco, com a máxima a chegar aos *17,3ºC*.

Neste momento já sigo com 3,7ºC... vamos ver qual a mínima desta noite.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2012 às 22:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (15h31)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Geada nos vales abrigados.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 22); temp. mínima = 2,9 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

2,2ºC neste momento.
A noite promete...


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

Esta noite o Arade vai ficar bem fresquinho... mas Aljezur já levava 0,3ºC às 9 da noite tal como no domingo quando saí de lá...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2012 às 10:26)

Mínimas dos dias 30 e 31 de Janeiro iguais, em Degracia.

Precisamente -0,6 ºC.

---

E curiosamente, num aparte, começa-se Fevereiro novamente com uma mínima também de -0,6 ºC.


----------

